# Long, County Ludowici, Ga Deer Outlook



## DVSARGE6 (Jul 18, 2005)

THE DEER POPULATION ON MY CLUB SEEMS TO BE HEADED IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION. MY MEMBERS AND I HAVE SEEN QUITE A FEW AND THIS YEARS CROP OF YEARLINGS IS OUTSTANDING. THE FOOD PLOTS AND SUPPLEMENTAL FEEDING HAS TURNED THIS CLUB AND THE SURROUNDING CLUBS WITH THE SAME PROGRAM INTO DEER PRODUCING MACHINES. I'VE SEEN PLENTY OF DOES AND BUCKS IN VELVET. AT LEAST 3 DIFFERENT WALLHANGERS HAVE BEEN SPOTTED BY 5 DIFFERENT PEOPLE SO WE KNOW THAT THEY ARE THERE. LOOK FORWARD TO A GREAT SEASON.


----------



## Robk (Aug 23, 2005)

What's the name of your club... I used to live in Hinesville and hunted a couple of them years ago.


Rob K


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Aug 25, 2005)

has it rained much over there. i hunt a club thats behind the wma.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Oct 19, 2005)

On October 28&29th we will be hunting over in long county
has it rained much over there.


----------

